# GET YOUR TESTS IN for the 2009 ASN Chytrid Study



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I was very disappointed to hear that only about 25 of the 125 test kits have been mailed back in for the 2009 ASN Chytrid Study. These test kits were mailed out in the beginning of December. The tests cannot be mailed in to be reviewed until a minimum of 100 test kits are in.

*PLEASE DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO AND GET THEM SENT IN!*


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been trying to get mine done, but I've been pretty busy with work since the first of the year. I know that many got their kits early in December, but mine showed up after Christmas. It's looking like I'll be able to get mine done and sent this week though.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I was asked if I want to test my frogs and supposedly test kits were sent to me, but I never received them. If there are any send them along and I'll test my frogs. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll sort that out and send you an email Chuck. If anyone else who signed up didn't get their test kit please do send me an email/pm so I can take care of it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Im a slacker.... sorry  Ill get it done ASAP and send it in


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It only took me and my gf about 15 minutes to do the 5 swabs...
Get it done!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Obviously Brian.....it was b/c she was helping you 

I'll get them in during an upcoming vacation week......

Thanks for the reminder Jason.

I would suggest ASN sends out a weekly email list reminder.....Mike?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, I am slacking too. I have been bogged down with work and my research for my thesis. Sending in December was a bad month, I kept putting it on the back burner and just about forgot.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I would like to set the arbitrary deadline of *March 10th, 2010* to get the test kits returned, for the selfish reason of that's my spring break and I'll have the time to compile the survey results and get the kits mailed to the lab (I am the volunteer on THAT end). 

Oh, I haven't done my test yet either . 

And thanks everyone for their participation on this, and Mike K. for all the work he did getting over 100 kits put together and mailed out to the participants. 

Christina


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Obviously Brian.....it was b/c she was helping you
> 
> I'll get them in during an upcoming vacation week......
> 
> ...


Yeah...I gotta say it would have been much harder without help...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I mailed mine Friday (the pumilio was not easy lol), but if you want I'll swab more frogs and send another kit in if you send me another kit hehe


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Geez, I figured with as long as many of us waited to get the tests most people would have done them rather quickly. Obviously that's not the case... It really only takes 15 minutes or so.
Got mine in! Anxiously awaiting results! 
Thank you to everyone from ASN who have donated their time to organize these tests. It really speaks volumes for the dart frog community and importance we put on our collections compared to most other herp hobbiest's.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I actually felt really bad when my kit sat on my computer desk for two weeks. So I finally did it and mailed it the week before Christmas.

The only help I had was for a couple of the smaller frogs. I asked my brother to come over and watch to make sure that if a frog happened to get away we would be able to find it. I primarily did smaller frogs too, my leuc was my biggest, my half grown azureus was my next biggest then two of my import pumilio and my benedicta. It still only took me 15 minutes. It doesn't take much time, the only really "difficult" thing about it is acquiring the motivation to start getting it done. The rest is pretty much a breeze.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I actually felt really bad when my kit sat on my computer desk for two weeks. So I finally did it and mailed it the week before Christmas..


Same for me except I may have mailed it after, I was worried about it getting lost in the Christmas rush.



MELLOWROO421 said:


> Thank you to everyone from ASN who have donated their time to organize these tests. It really speaks volumes for the dart frog community and importance we put on our collections compared to most other herp hobbiest's.


I so agree.

Sally


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

According to the TWI newsletter, just over 30 kits have been returned...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Lets get it together people! I know I'm curious as to what the results will be. Send in those kits! I did it myself in under 20 minutes.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Is the 30 # up to date? If so thats ridiculous.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> Is the 30 # up to date? If so thats ridiculous.


It is accurate: as of today we've only received 30-35 kits out of the 125+ we sent out.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I sent mine in a while ago. I think sometime before Christmas. I hope it didn't get lost in the mail or anything.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

No excuses, folks---it only takes a few minutes to do it! Get it done today! Mine was sent in 2 days after receiving it.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron, is there any way to confirm who's kits have been received so far? I sent mine in around Christmas as well, but with as few kits that have been received on your end it would be nice to know they didn't get lost. Can we send you a PM to have you confirm you received our individual tests?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Will get mine completed and sent out this weekend.....I started it when i recived it and then i got sidetracked with other responsibilties.......I know that they only take a few minutes, but I've been busy with wedding stuff, however i'll make sure it gets done.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

dj98ram said:


> Ron, is there any way to confirm who's kits have been received so far? I sent mine in around Christmas as well, but with as few kits that have been received on your end it would be nice to know they didn't get lost. Can we send you a PM to have you confirm you received our individual tests?


I am the receiver of the kits and I will be compiling the survey results and sending the kits to the testing lab. If you put a *Return address* on your kit I can check to see if it was received. There are several kits with no return addresses. There may be ID on the surveys, but I will not be compiling the results of those until mid March, and they are being kept unopened until that point.

Hopefully we can get the vast majority returned by March 15th. If the return rate doesn't jump up dramatically the ASN committee will have to evaluate the situation and make a decision on how to proceed.

Thanks to everone who has taken the time to participate.

Christina


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

christina hanson said:


> I am the receiver of the kits and I will be compiling the survey results and sending the kits to the testing lab. If you put a *Return address* on your kit I can check to see if it was received. There are several kits with no return addresses. There may be ID on the surveys, but I will not be compiling the results of those until mid March, and they are being kept unopened until that point.
> 
> Hopefully we can get the vast majority returned by March 15th. If the return rate doesn't jump up dramatically the ASN committee will have to evaluate the situation and make a decision on how to proceed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christina! I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Got mine out today......

Only took about 10-15 minutes to complete the entire test...the most difficult part was getting the frogs to stay still, some where better than others.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine mailed out on Saturday. 

George


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

This is awesome news guys and gals! 

Test kits are due by *March 15th* so they can proceed to the next phase of the study. Your participation is not only appreciated, but greatly needed! TWI has spend a fair amount on this study and it is up to us as members to help make it complete.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sent mine in today. VERY sorry for the delay. It is an important study and will help the hobby tremendously.

Thanks again for all your good work! Richard.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

As of today we have received 47 kits back. Still need over 50% returned before we can hit our 100-kit mark needed before we can get them to the lab. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hmm, as I remember the purpose of this study was to find how present chytrid is in collections and possible sources as well as ideas on the method it spreads. Then of course the big benefit to know it is not present in the tester's own collection...for free!

Anyway I am thinking if the energy and time that goes into posting on hybrid threads, import threads, and so on, could be harvested just for a moment, the study would have more then enough samples a couple of months ago. 

Helping in some little way to stop this huge threat, is an honor for me. I would be very disappointed to see the study fail in the midst of such amazing caretakers of PDFs

Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

srrrio said:


> Anyway I am thinking if the energy and time that goes into posting on hybrid threads, import threads, and so on, could be harvested just for a moment, the study would have more then enough samples a couple of months ago.


Haha! Brilliant point, Sally! I sent mine in back in December otherwise I'd do it again.... You guys can send me another kit and I can do it twice!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i signed up for ASN way after they were sent out so i figured i missed my opportunity. is it too late for me to recieve one? i promise ill get it done in a week  if so, just let me know who to email about it!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Adam, you can just email me, I should have time to get it out next week. [email protected]

Sally, that's a good point but keep in mind if you are a person who wants to contribute there are always things that need to get done, so chytrid project aside, if anyone is looking to help with their free time on the long term they can contact me or Ron Skylstad.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Michael...Email headed at your inbox right now.

-Matt


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Adam, you can just email me, I should have time to get it out next week. [email protected]


email sent! thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

email sent.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

When would be the next time we could get in on this? I would be interested!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Just bumping this up as another reminder. If you received a kit, please swab your frogs and send them back in the enclosed prepaid envelope.

Thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know how we're doing?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the TWI newsletter said about 35% had been turned in.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

On the one hand, it's very dissapointing how long this is taking...on the other hand...I used to think I was a procrastinator...now I feel like an overacheiver!

Come on people, it doesn't take that long. What do we need to do...have a Dendroboard blackout so people get off the pc and get their tests in?


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

have you recovered any unused test?I would like to participate if its not too late


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Status update?

Who would have thought the lengthiest part of this study would be to get lazy froggers off their asses to complete their FREE test kits and mail them in?
Something is really wrong with this picture.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> Status update?
> 
> Who would have thought the lengthiest part of this study would be to get lazy froggers off their asses to complete their FREE test kits and mail them in?
> Something is really wrong with this picture.


It doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't remember how many I actually received at the moment, but it was around the 50 mark. We are discussing logistics now about how to proceed with a smaller sample size than anticipated. Please folks, if you haven't swabbed your frogs and sent it back, please do so, or return the kit to Mike Khadavi (corpus collosum) so he can figure out a good way to redistribute them to others that have expressed a desire to participate.

To everyone that did send them back, we really appreciate your effort.

Christina


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im still waiting to receive mine. but when i do i will send it in ASAP.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> Status update?
> 
> Who would have thought the lengthiest part of this study would be to get lazy froggers off their asses to complete their FREE test kits and mail them in?
> Something is really wrong with this picture.


Tell us how you really feel. Lol, I am in the same boat Brian. I cannot understand how anyone could NOT do the tests yet. Very frustrating.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

have you guys thought about getting more swabs and just charging people for that part of it? maybe theres a few more people that would like to be part of it.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We have some extra kits available and have been sending them out to folks who didn't sign up previously and want to participate now--anyone can e-mail mkhadavi[at]treewalkers[dot]org if they want a kit.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> We have some extra kits available and have been sending them out to folks who didn't sign up previously and want to participate now--anyone can e-mail mkhadavi[at]treewalkers[dot]org if they want a kit.


I'm still waiting on mine to come in. I signed up at the very beginning but still havent seen my test kit come in yet. 

-Matt


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Updates?

Gitterdun, people!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Dancing frogs said:


> Updates?
> 
> Gitterdun, people!


still waiting to get mine.

and please, no red neck quotes


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I believe we have received 1 test kit back in the last 3 weeks. 

Mike has prepared the other kits for newly interested participants and should be sending them out in the very near future.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i had no idea there were kits available for newly interested participants can you link me to somewhere that i can get more info about how to receive a test kit?

james


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Would it be helpful at all if those of us that already tested were to test different animals from different vivariums in our collection?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There are quite a few new enthusiastic frog owners, me being one of them. Maybe repost or link to the start up of this testing, or, give information on how a noob could get involved.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Any interest in testing a couple of B. typhonius?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

james67 said:


> i had no idea there were kits available for newly interested participants can you link me to somewhere that i can get more info about how to receive a test kit?


Check about three posts above my last one. I gave the e-mail address, etc.

The study is actually focusing on Dendrobatids right now in order to provide uniformity of statistics, minimize possible vectors, etc. If this study goes well, we have discussed testing other amphibian groups.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It's been almost 6 months since the test kits were mailed to potential participants...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

for those of us that mailed in our test in on time are they even gong to be good at this point?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeez, c'mon folks, get them in. This is crazy.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> for those of us that mailed in our test in on time are they even gong to be good at this point?


Yes, as long as nothing happens to the swabs that could completely compromise them, they should theoretically last up to a year since the lab will only be looking for a positive or negative presence of the fungus on each swab...but I could be wrong on that (Mike K can correct me if I'm wrong on the window of time we have).

They tests are being kept in a proper and safe environment until we can send them to a lab, so no worries there...assuming it doesn't take another 6 months for folks to get their kets returned.

Mike was also able to put together more tests (this is a time-intensive thing he has to do in a clean area...and all on volunteered time) and get them sent out to new people who have volunteered in the last couple of months to participate, on the condition that they return their kits extremely quickly.

There's really not much else we can do at this point except continually reminding people to send them in, and asking them to return kits if they no longer have any intention of using them so someone else can. There really hasn't been, to this date, any study like this done to determine the presence of the fungus in private, captive collection...so we, as well as other organizations, are anxious to see the results.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i assume you still have the shipping info for the people that havent sent them in. why not try mailing out some post card like reminders to them? id be happy to help out with writing, printing, mailing them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thedude said:


> i assume you still have the shipping info for the people that havent sent them in. why not try mailing out some post card like reminders to them? id be happy to help out with writing, printing, mailing them.


or a threathning Letter!!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Julio said:


> or a threathning Letter!!


we could just send you door to door asking for them  dress you up all gangsta like. hahaha


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nah, i am sure one look at me and they will already be intimidated, no need for dress up


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Julio said:


> Nah, i am sure one look at me and they will already be intimidated, no need for dress up


well you need an intimidating yet clever punch line. "lets see a full tank shot" isnt going to cut it


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes I still have the shipping info and will follow up.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thedude said:


> well you need an intimidating yet clever punch line. "lets see a full tank shot" isnt going to cut it


lol.... i am sure when i show up and just ask for the person and say "where is the test kit?" they will comply


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm really surprised by this thread. I cannot understand why anyone would not want to get tests in asap and find out if anything is wrong before it is too late for their animals.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you have a mailing list or phone list of people that have not turned them in yet? I would be more than willing to mail out or call people. I don't think the people who have not turned them in should ever be allowed to participate in any TWI study ever again.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am curious what is the status of the # of total tests returned at this point, and how many more need to come in?

Shawn


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, is it at least close? If you need more, send me another kit and I'll swab more of my frogs.......


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I have received 2-3 kits back in the past 2 months, so we are still under 60 kits. At least 100 returned was our hope. I believe Mike did get or was getting more kits out to help achieve this. We've pushed back the date to send them to the testing lab back to mid-summer in the hopes we can get up to the 100 number returned.

Thanks again to all have participated thus far.

Christina


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

With 60 enclosures I feel the ?6 that I sent in were only a very small representation.

Is that accepatable?

I assume TWI would rather have 100 DIFFERENT collection sources, instead of 100 tanks from 5 people but....

Having some of the larger collections send in second batches is an option.

Can the remaining folks be contacted directly via email or phone?

Shawn


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Mike sent another batch of tests out this past week...and has another batch still to put together and send out.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> I assume TWI would rather have 100 DIFFERENT collection sources, instead of 100 tanks from 5 people but....
> 
> Having some of the larger collections send in second batches is an option.


Having a diversity of collection sources is definitely a preference, Shawn. As far as having other folks send in second batches, even if large collections...I'm not sure if that would mess up the statistics aspect of the study (Mike and/or Oz would better be able to answer that question).


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd be happy to do tests on my frogs. Can probably have the ones at the museum done as well.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I talked to Corpus (I think) about getting a kit, and he took all my information and said he would send me one, but I never heard anything about it again.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

New thread with poll:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...urned-yourtwi-asn-chytrid-study-test-kit.html


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Another batch of 20 kits was sent out over the past 2 weeks. I will send a confirmation email to everyone who I sent a kit to. If you are waiting on a kit and do not receive an email from me by tomorrow, or the kit by the end of this week, then please let me know.

Jeremy, you are welcome to visit me and pick up a test kit, otherwise just email me your address.

Mike


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Received mine today, completed the test and dropped it in the mail. The whole process took less than 20 minutes, there is no excuse for all the procrastinators out there.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I got mine today also and will try and get it back before the end of the week. I leave for two weeks in the field next Monday, so I can't get to it this week it'll the beginning of July before I can return it. FYI. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

My kit arrived today.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Spoke to Michael on Sunday and he was sending a kit my way on Monday. I'll swab and mail back as soon as I get it


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Test received this Monday, swabbed today and packaged up, ready to mail. 
I'm not afraid to ask questions that may sound stupid I just prefer to ask them of peers that have already seen some dumb questions..

Do I need to be concerned with mailing the packet in the record high temps we are experiencing in Florida at the moment?

Dan


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

got mine today. ill be shipping it out on monday. pretty simple. so whats the deal people??

if all the new ones are returned, will that be enough to do the study?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

anybody else have some uncooperative frogs? surprisingly enough, my retics and blue jeans were the easiest, they didnt even care. varaderos werent too bad, but holy crap is it hard to catch and restrain a green lamasi!!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hehe, I swabbed some tricolors when I gathered samples - flippin' rocket frogs!

And yes, I know they're not really Colostethus


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

I lost my instruction manual. Can someone give me the skinny?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I will email you a copy now.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I have just completed my sample and the survey and dropped it in the mail.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sooooooooooooo .............................?

Is there going to be a cutoff date or something?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Sooooooooooooo .............................?
> 
> Is there going to be a cutoff date or something?


Funny you should ask.....

We will be sending in the first batch of kits to the lab on Monday. Out of all the kits sent out (well over 100) we only received 60 back. We are determined to make a go of this though and get to our magical "100+ kits returned" goal. A new push to get folks that already have the kits but have not returned them is being finalized today. After that, we will be sending out the remainder of the kit materials next week to new participants. Please feel free to contact me via PM if you either would like to receive a kit or requested one and did not get one, sometimes the requests can get lost.

The cutoff date will be August 15th, 2010, at which point the second batch will be sent to the testing lab.

Thanks for reviving this topic.

Christina


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Do we know yet when we will find out the results of our tests?


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> Do we know yet when we will find out the results of our tests?


No, I don't know how long it will take the lab to process the first batch of tests once they are submitted. I'll try to get an answer and I will post it here.

Christina


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> Do we know yet when we will find out the results of our tests?


I have been told that the general turn around time is 6-8 weeks, but this is a slow time of the year so it may be less.

Christina


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

christina hanson said:


> I have been told that the general turn around time is 6-8 weeks, but this is a slow time of the year so it may be less.
> 
> Christina


Thanks for the info Christina, I'll be looking forward to the results...I hope.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The deadline for the USFWS accepting public comment is December 16th: Fish and Wildlife Service We would like to have the results of the swabs/study prepared before this time so that actual data regarding the presence (or lackthereof) of the fungus in captive collections of Dendrobatids can be submitted.

If you have a test kit and have not returned it, please do so with the utmost urgency. As numerous people have said on this and other threads, the actual swabbing only takes a few minutes of your time to complete.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We have received results from the lab! We'll be sharing the initial numbers very soon...


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Have the 2 samples that tested positive for Bd been notified? Also any data as to what tested positive? Wild caught, frog type, other??? I think it is great that only 0.7% tested positive, but it could give us all a false sense of security.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Agreed, Jason. That is why we are communicating that this was just a SAMPLE of a subset of the Dendrobatid hobby and is definitely not representative of the entire hobby. As far as the other questions, all of that data is being analyzed and compiled for the peer-reviewed paper we plan on publishing. This means that we can't share much more than we already have until the peer-review process is over.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

skylsdale said:


> Agreed, Jason. That is why we are communicating that this was just a SAMPLE of a subset of the Dendrobatid hobby and is definitely not representative of the entire hobby. As far as the other questions, all of that data is being analyzed and compiled for the peer-reviewed paper we plan on publishing. This means that we can't share much more than we already have until the peer-review process is over.


That's cool and I understand, but have the owners of frogs that tested positive for Bd been notified?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes, as was communicated in the survey and test kit literature we sent out: anyone whose frogs tested positive for the fungus would be notified of their positive results...so no worries about people being unaware of possessing infected frogs.


----------

